# Half-Mexican residence apply?



## caprice (Jan 27, 2012)

I am a Half-Mexican, my father was born in Colonia Dublan in Northern Mexico and has paperwork proving such. I looked up applying for dual citizenship but apparently that does not exist in Mexico? They only allow you to apply for residence?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Mexico supports dual citizenship. It might be best to ask an Mexican immigration lawyer, but since it appears that you are in UK, visit the Mexican Embassy or a Consulate.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are the son of a Mexican citizen, and have the 'paper trail' to prove it, you may become a Mexican Citizen by applying to the Foreign Affairs Ministry, not Immigration. Visit your local Mexican Consulate for details. You may be able to do everything right there and get a Mexican passport. Of course, you will also need a US passport to re-enter the USA.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

You are Mexican. Period. Just do as previous posters have suggested, and obtain your Mexican passport with the documentation of your dad.


----------



## gonzalezgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

My mother was born in Mexico and I was born in California. My mother recently registered me as a foreign born child of a Mexican citizen. In order to do so, I had to send a copy of my US birth certificate, to the California Secretary of State, for an "apostille". Once I received my birth certificate back, I sent it to my relatives in Mexico. My relatives had to take my birth certificate to an official translator, and then submit the birth certificate, along with the official translation, to the local government office. I ended up getting a document that looks almost the same as a Mexican birth certificate. Sound complicated, but it was fairly simple.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

gonzalezgirl said:


> My mother was born in Mexico and I was born in California. My mother recently registered me as a foreign born child of a Mexican citizen. *In order to do so, I had to send a copy of my US birth certificate, to the California Secretary of State, *for an "apostille". *Once I received my birth certificate back, I sent it to my relatives in Mexico. My relatives had to take my birth certificate to an official translator, and then submit the birth certificate, along with the official translation, to the local government office. *I ended up getting a document that looks almost the same as a Mexican birth certificate. *Sound complicated, but it was fairly simple.


As I get older, I am becoming more appreciative of what I call the "simple things" in life. *Though I have no stake in this conversation, and nothing of value to add, I have been casually following the thread. *Your reply to the question struck me as one of those simple, yet valuable, things I refer to above. * You seem to be in possession of all the necessary facts, your words were well chosen, your reply well written, and you stayed perfectly on topic. *I hope you remain an active participant of the forum, and I hope I have not embarrassed you by calling you out.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't believe they call it 'citizenship'. My wife is Mexican, and my son got his Mexican nationality in Chicago a few years ago. That gives full rights, except I believe the right to vote (not sure about that) and to serve in the military or run for political office.

Of course, in those few years it may have changed.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PieGrande said:


> I don't believe they call it 'citizenship'. My wife is Mexican, and my son got his Mexican nationality in Chicago a few years ago. That gives full rights, except I believe the right to vote (not sure about that) and to serve in the military or run for political office.
> 
> Of course, in those few years it may have changed.


As I understand it, anyone who becomes a naturalized Mexican citizen has the right to vote but not the right to run for political office or the obligation to serve in the military.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

PieGrande said:


> I don't believe they call it 'citizenship'. My wife is Mexican, and my son got his Mexican nationality in Chicago a few years ago. That gives full rights, except I believe the right to vote (not sure about that) and to serve in the military or run for political office.
> 
> Of course, in those few years it may have changed.


That is incorrect.

Children of Mexican citizens are considered Mexican by birth by no other document that the Mexican Constitution.

This means one gets every single right granted to Mexican citizens by birth, which include all the ones you mentioned (actually one would be supposed to do military service as well, so people on this situation should check what the rules are so they are not caught in a quagmire, consulates should be familiar with this since it is not an unusual situation).


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> As I understand it, anyone who becomes a naturalized Mexican citizen has the right to vote but not the right to run for political office or the obligation to serve in the military.


It is exactly as you say.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*Military card*

Thanks for clarification on vote. I knew I was not sure.

Part of my son's paperwork, was a military service card, since all adult male Mexicans are supposed to have a card showing military service. He can't serve in the military, but they gave him the card. This would be the Mexican equivalent of the draft card my generation had to carry in the 60's.

>>Children of Mexican citizens are considered Mexican by birth by no other document that the Mexican Constitution.

I would not attempt to disagree with that. But, they still have to go apply for the supporting papers to show they are children of Mexican citizens. At that time, my wife was told in the Chicago Consulate that it was good she had never taken US citizenship because if she had, she would have had to first apply for dual nationality herself, before our son could get his papers.

Always this stuff can change as laws and regulations change. I certainly have no easy access to changes.

I clearly am going by my son's experience using a less than perfect memory. But, I think I read the reason military service was not allowed was because a major complaint about dual nationality was that in case of conflict (war) between the two nations a very strong conflict would occur, since no one can be loyal to both sides. Thus, military service was excluded to avoid such conflict. It may or may not be true. anyone can say anything on the Web.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

PieGrande said:


> Thanks for clarification on vote. I knew I was not sure.
> 
> Part of my son's paperwork, was a military service card, since all adult male Mexicans are supposed to have a card showing military service. He can't serve in the military, but they gave him the card. This would be the Mexican equivalent of the draft card my generation had to carry in the 60's.
> 
> ...



I am not entirely sure if you are referring to Mexican or US papers, regarding Mexican papers, the Consulate would ask you proof in order to issue passport. It could be anything from birth, marriage or death certificates of your parents, or even siblings, and even baptism certificates could be helpful.

Until very recently Mexicans could not have double nationality, that changed very recently an now on can hold them, but in doing so one renounces several political rights, your closest consulate will be able to inform you in detail.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought we were talking about children of Mexican citizens who were born in the USA, being able to get Mexican papers. So, yes, I am talking about getting Mexican papers.

I can't remember exactly when the law changed. "Very recently" will vary by individual. I believe my son got his Mexican papers maybe 8 years ago, and that was a year or two after the law changed.

He had it done at the Chicago consulate, and it was a process somewhat like getting residency in Mexico, as you say. My wife had her own Mexican papers, including her own birth certificate and passport, and he had his US passport, and birth certificate, the main part of the paperwork was done in one day, and he had to go back a week or two later to get the actual documents.

They do actually issue them a Mexican birth certificate, as I remember it. All usual documents, and they are warned it is a serious violation to use the USA documents in Mexico.

As far as I know, he had to give up no political rights in the USA at all. The rights he did not obtain in Mexico that natural born citizens have are listed on this thread, I believe.

The last time I checked, several years ago, the US still has laws on the books prohibiting dual nationality, but SCOTUS ruled they could not be enforced.


----------



## gonzalezgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

Just keep in mind that you will need proof of your Mexican citizenship.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

gonzalezgirl said:


> Just keep in mind that you will need proof of your Mexican citizenship.


You lost me there. I was explaining how one who is offspring of Mexican citizen applies and receives Mexican nationality, along with all the usual Mexican documents. When you apply, you will not have Mexican documents, but will get them by supplying proof status as offspring of Mexican citizen. And when you are in Mexico, you are required to show those Mexican documents you obtained, not your US documents. Is that what you mean?


----------



## gonzalezgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> You lost me there. I was explaining how one who is offspring of Mexican citizen applies and receives Mexican nationality, along with all the usual Mexican documents. When you apply, you will not have Mexican documents, but will get them by supplying proof status as offspring of Mexican citizen. And when you are in Mexico, you are required to show those Mexican documents you obtained, not your US documents. Is that what you mean?


I apologize for the confusion. Yes, I was trying to tell the original poster that they will need to get their Mexican documents by going through the process.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the clarification. You are correct.


----------

